# How to make co-sleeper more comfy?



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Has anyone bought an additional mattress or some other "insert" to make their co-sleeper (the bassinet part)more comfy for their little one? I am having a hard time finding what I need, so links are appreciated








Thanks
April


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

I bought an organic cotton co-sleeper mattress from tinybirdorganics.com. They also sell organic fitted sheets for it. The "mattress" that comes with the co-sleeper doesn't seem that comfortable.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

We have the same OC mattress from Tiny Birds. The one that came with the C-S had that thin, vinyl and particleboard mattress--seemed so toxic and uncomfortable. I love the mattress we got, except we NEVER used the C-S, not even for one night!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwynthfair* 
I bought an organic cotton co-sleeper mattress from tinybirdorganics.com. They also sell organic fitted sheets for it. The "mattress" that comes with the co-sleeper doesn't seem that comfortable.

How thick is the mattress? I read that someone used a few mattresses to actually make the co-sleeper even with their bed which I thought was a fabulous idea since that was the only drawback I ever had when using it ( not being able to slide the baby to me).


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansma* 
How thick is the mattress? I read that someone used a few mattresses to actually make the co-sleeper even with their bed which I thought was a fabulous idea since that was the only drawback I ever had when using it ( not being able to slide the baby to me).

The organic matress is probably 2.5" thick. But do you have the cosleeper set up yet? It has a little lip, so it isn't like an extension of your bead exactly, unless you were to add extra layers, but I think the lip(maybe 3") is for safety. You definitely can't really cuddle when they're in the cosleeper.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwynthfair* 
The organic matress is probably 2.5" thick. But do you have the cosleeper set up yet? It has a little lip, so it isn't like an extension of your bead exactly, unless you were to add extra layers, but I think the lip(maybe 3") is for safety. You definitely can't really cuddle when they're in the cosleeper.

Yeah, we used it with my son so I am pretty familiar with it. The lip was about even with our bed with the actual bassinet part a few inches lower, thus the baby was always needing lifted up onto the bed. That is all I was hoping to avoid by possibly doubling up on mattresses. I need to measure the depth of the cosleeper compared to my bed to see if two mattresses would make up the difference or if I need to think of something else.


----------



## hypechick (Jun 30, 2005)

we line ours with a sheepskin and large flannel receiving blanket over that. Very cozy!


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

One thing that always bothered me was the lip that made our bed and the co-sleeper uneven. I'm expecting #3 and have not yet set up our co-sleeper but hopefully another mattress would help. And the one it came with is so thin and doesn't feel too comfy to me. I'd like to be able to lean over and nurse comfortably with baby laying in the co-sleeper and then roll myself over a bit more into my own bed when baby is asleep, verses trying to move the baby into the co-sleeper after falling asleep.


----------



## Mommy2Haley (Oct 25, 2007)

I used a little bassinet mattress covered with a quilted pad. Not organic but I wasn't in that frame of mind before dd was born. It made it much nicer, even though she didn't sleep in it very often


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

I have seen many people recommend tiny bird organics but has anyone gotten the organic mattress straight from Arm's Reach ?
More specifically I want to know the thickness.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

We switched from the co-sleeper to a side carred crib when ds made it clear he was no longer happy on the thin mattress. it seems to have helped. if we ever have another babe, i'm starting out with a side car


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
We switched from the co-sleeper to a side carred crib when ds made it clear he was no longer happy on the thin mattress. it seems to have helped. if we ever have another babe, i'm starting out with a side car

Yeah, the co-sleeper is not so comfy the way it comes so we are looking to remedy that. Ds slept on it just fine but that was before I knew better. I had no idea there were even organic mattresses available back then.

We don't own a crib and once ds outgrew the co-sleeper we side-carred his daybed. So that is already on one side and the co-sleeper will go on the other.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

It depends on where you buy your cosleeper. I have afriend that owns a baby boutique. One time I asked her if the price difference between her store and Toys R Us or Walmart was huge because of buying power. She said yess AND no....that the same model is cheaper at walmart....but it's not really the same model, it just LOOKS the same. She showed me the difference between them....the matresses at her store were more than twice as thick as the discount store matresses....for the same model and brand co-sleepers and portable cribs.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
It depends on where you buy your cosleeper.

I have an Arms Reach co-sleeper I ordered online 2 years ago and used with ds. Do mean the thickness of the *mattress* depends on where it is purchased? If so, that is what I am asking. If anyone knows the measurements of the organic mattress from Arms Reach as compared to the one they sell at Tiny Bird.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansma* 
I have an Arms Reach co-sleeper I ordered online 2 years ago and used with ds. Do mean the thickness of the *mattress* depends on where it is purchased? If so, that is what I am asking. If anyone knows the measurements of the organic mattress from Arms Reach as compared to the one they sell at Tiny Bird.

yep, because the cheapo stores, get lower quality......even if it's supposed to be the same model. It's part of the reason that they can get it so cheap. Walmart pretty much blackmails companies into giving them a good deal on their products (way below wholesale) and in order to afford this the companies have to compromise on quality.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
yep, because the cheapo stores, get lower quality......even if it's supposed to be the same model. It's part of the reason that they can get it so cheap. Walmart pretty much blackmails companies into giving them a good deal on their products (way below wholesale) and in order to afford this the companies have to compromise on quality.

Interesting. But I am still looking for information on *organic mattresses* for my co-sleeper. Walmart doesn't even carry them so while I understand what you are saying it doesn't answer my question









Anyone??


----------



## Mommy2Haley (Oct 25, 2007)

I just emailed Arms Reach to get dimensions for the organic mattress. I'm interested in one for my cosleeper too. I'll letyou know once I get a reply.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Haley* 
I just emailed Arms Reach to get dimensions for the organic mattress. I'm interested in one for my cosleeper too. I'll letyou know once I get a reply.

Thanks - I would really appreciate that.


----------



## Mommy2Haley (Oct 25, 2007)

So Arms Reach isn't very helpful ...

Quote:

Hi Stacey,
If you have the Original Co-Sleeper, then the Original sized mattress
would be the correct one to purchase.

Thank you,
Arms reach
Maybe they sell them in different sizes for the different products? Let me send another email.

What size cosleeper do you have?


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Haley* 
So Arms Reach isn't very helpful ...

Maybe they sell them in different sizes for the different products? Let me send another email.

What size cosleeper do you have?

I have the original - not the mini. Thanks!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok so I ordered the "Organic mattress for Arm's Reach Cosleeper 25.5x36.5inches with cotton/wool quilted-outer later (includes a free sheet)" from Tinybird Organics and then got an email that said

_"On this order the quilted outer mattress is out of stock. I don't know for sure when we will be getting them back in. We have had tons of trouble getting them from manufacturing. Please let me know if you want to change this to a wool outer, which we have in stock."_

So what is the major difference between the cotton and wool covers?

And anyone order from Arms Reach?


----------

